# Burstner t625 230v hookup



## pixleyend (Dec 17, 2011)

Just aquired 2003 Burstner T625. Tried the 230v hookup, all seemed tro work except a realy in the rectifier keeps cutting in and out. Onj th epanel above th edoor the 230v light also would go on/off in time with the relay,

Any ideas?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

pixleyend said:


> Just aquired 2003 Burstner T625. Tried the 230v hookup, all seemed tro work except a realy in the rectifier keeps cutting in and out. Onj th epanel above th edoor the 230v light also would go on/off in time with the relay,
> 
> Any ideas?


Does everything appear ok when not on EHU e.g does the battery appear ok?


----------



## pixleyend (Dec 17, 2011)

yes battery levels ok and 12v system working


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

pixleyend said:


> yes battery levels ok and 12v system working


If the charger is switched off do the remaining 230v systems work ok e.g does the 230v appear to get to things such as the fridge and boiler etc.

If the answer is yes is it possible to then disconnect the charger output and then switch the charger on. Do the 230v systems work ok?


----------



## pixleyend (Dec 17, 2011)

no even if l switch the charger off the relay still clicks on/off


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

pixleyend said:


> no even if l switch the charger off the relay still clicks on/off


Can you just confirm what you mean by 'rectifier' ? Are you using charger and rectifier to mean the same thing?


----------



## pixleyend (Dec 17, 2011)

yes transformer/charger/rectifier


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

pixleyend said:


> yes transformer/charger/rectifier


OK. From your responses it appears that as soon as the MH is connected to EHU the charger has a relay that is chuntering, which is either causing the mains to interupt or is a symptom of a fault external to the charger.

We do not know if the fault is in the house supply or the mains lead or in the MH. Some basic investigation / substitution will be required to confirm that mains is getting to the MH with correct polarity including the earth feed.

If it is then the next stage should be to isolate the charger from the MH mains circuit.


----------



## pixleyend (Dec 17, 2011)

thanks for the tips, l will do a stage by stage check tomorrow and let you know the outcome, thanks again


----------

